# baby i'm amazed



## blondlebanese (Oct 10, 2014)

I bought three strains of clones.  I'm amazed at the physical differences.  one strain the plants have long thin fairly straight leaves spaced about 1.5 " apart.  looks like sativa.  the other has wide shorter leaves that curl downward back into its self.  reminds me of a palm tree.  the stalks are more rigid (they hardly bend in the fan's breeze).  and the leaves are closer together.    I think indica.   supposed to be afgani, girl scout cookies, master kush.


----------



## umbra (Oct 10, 2014)

lots of fake gsc out there, it is very hard to find the real deal


----------



## bud88 (Oct 11, 2014)

umbra said:


> lots of fake gsc out there, it is very hard to find the real deal



Wasn't aware of this.....I currently have 2 GSC clones going...

Is there a way to tell the real ones from the fakes?


----------



## umbra (Oct 11, 2014)

I do not know about telling the difference while in veg. Everyone I have met who has gsc, its on lock down. What I have seen, it is a stretchy plant that needs lots of trimming and training, and yields are moderate to low.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2014)

I am curious why you got clones from such differing strains?  It can get quite hard to keep tall lanky sativas in with short bushy indicas.


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 12, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am curious why you got clones from such differing strains? It can get quite hard to keep tall lanky sativas in with short bushy indicas.



when I placed my order my order was  "12 clones, surprise me".


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 12, 2014)

LOL--I STILL wonder WHY?  You have set up an incredible challenge for any grower, let alone a newer grower.  Do you have space for 12 clones?  Do you have a "plan" on how to deal with all the differing nutrient needs and the size and shape of the plants?


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 12, 2014)

I have no plan other than to water them.  that raises another question.  I will be transplanting them into larger pots in two weeks.  the new medium will be perilite and fox farm poting soil/black gold soil.  the bigger 3gal. pots will have enough nutes in the soil to feed the plant for how long?  as for the old soil what do you do with yours, toss it or replentish the nutes?  exactly what do you use if you replentish the soil?  and where do you buy?


----------



## zem (Oct 12, 2014)

you cannot tell for how long exactly, it depends on plant genetics and size, you can tell from your plants' growth if it is time to feed or not. how are you providing them with light? out or indoor? more info needed, good luck


----------

